# Arizona plow here



## steve001hsd (Dec 24, 2008)

I am in the white mountains in Arizona. I have a few commercial contracts and a few driveways. I am always willing to help pick up any slack if we get dumped on here. PM me if you want a phone number and we can talk.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Steve. How was last winter for you? Are you still plowing? Ready for this winter?

Whats new over in the White Mountains?

Matt


----------



## steve001hsd (Dec 24, 2008)

Last year was not kind LOL equipment breakage gets expensive. I have changed to a different truck and made some upgrades overall. Also have a front loader and if needed a small bull dozer. I WILL NOT GET STUCK lol. I still have a bit to do before the white stuff hits but Im well on my way.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

How is your competition over there? (I'm not interested in plowing in that direction, just curious)

Obviously a fairly small town and area, but plenty of snow, typically. What do you run for equipment (truck and plow?)


----------



## steve001hsd (Dec 24, 2008)

There is a lot of competition here, If i cant get more contracts for this year I may not be plowing anymore. The snow is not steady enough for the amount of guys trying to cash in. I just switched trucks to a k5 blazer with a myers 6ft powerangle with wings. the 440 in my old dodge was drinking up all the profits. I used a k5 blazer back in Pa. to plow and that was a tank. Wish me luck with this one. I may need to put lockers in this one yet though, open diffs stink.  
Where are you plowing at anyway?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

In Flagstaff.

A bit of small commercial and some resi's. Hopefully another good year for snow, though it is sporadic most of the time.

Good luck with some sales. Small towns, its usually about WHO you know, not WHAT you know, and that usually stinks.


----------



## steve001hsd (Dec 24, 2008)

Tell me about it! No offence intended but I'm white, male, and not LDS. Jobs are hard to come buy around here.


----------

